# Rowan's daughter!



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

She's broke! I'm so happy and excited... I may just have to steal her next year and take her to some shows...





"3 year old Swedish Warmblood mare by Rowan out of Cafe Noir. Rowan is by Rotspon. This video is Chocolat's 6th ride and her first time canter under saddle."

And I didn't realize this but there's a vid of Rowan's dam's full brother up too.






Enjoy!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

those were really nice videos ! 
Chocholat Definitally looks like a big, well built girl  
Somewhat smooth looking too,


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

TwisterRush said:


> those were really nice videos !
> Chocholat Definitally looks like a big, well built girl
> Somewhat smooth looking too,


She's 15hh  If you can believe it.
Much like her daddy, she looks way bigger than she is.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

she's gorgeous! I would have guessed at least 16.2 though!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

watched the second video and too late to edit-

His uncle is one nice looking boy! Love the music too


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

wow she's going well!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

She's *gorgeous*!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, she's a stunning lady 
Beautiful mover!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a beautiful mover. I like her and I am not much into warmbloods at all.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's very pretty...Loads of potential there


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Anabel.
She looks awesome!!!!!! What a great horse.
This gets me excited to send my mare out for training.
I just love the music in the first vid! Do you know the name??
Is Chocalat your's??? She is a very nice mover!
HP


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Not my vids, not my horse 

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

wow!! she is soo pretty!


----------

